# Bah's Dirt rack/breeding project and dirt emersed setup! 56k !!!~8/15~!!! pics!



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

So... 56g and 20g long shrimp tank are pretty much self sufficient so I have been meaning to get this up and running so I still have "fish" stuff to do. :red_mouth This is a super budget rack. My intentions are to fill the tanks with shrimp, but at the moment I will be working on breeding my GBR's till I get money to get shrimp too fill out the tanks. 

_*6/28/11 Spent this far: 78.00*_
*Building materials*: 2x4's= 19.80, plywood= 21$
*Tanks*: 20+29g=25$, 10g free. 
*Lighting*: 0=using left over lights till I upgrade. 
*Substrate: *8$ Miracle gro organic, 4$ play sand. 
*Filtration*: leftovers=free may upgrade depending on what i can find cheep. 
*Plants: *Free at this point, using trimmings
*Driftwood/rocks: *Free, leftovers from other tanks. 
_I am not calculating left over materials I have into the "cost" some of the things I have had for over a year. I will update costs as I go. I do intend to upgrade lighting and fill in the rest of the tanks. _

*Tools used for total build: *
Miter saw
hammer
jigsaw
electrical screw gun
Level
wood glue
quick clamps
sander for a quick sand to get any slivers off before they ended up in my arms when i was killing my baby fish/snails... er i mean breeding my baby fish/snails. :icon_lol:
oh and tape measure. 

*Legs build and frames for levels: *Building it in my dungeon (aka basement). 

*









Rack put together and moved upstairs. Looks unlevel because of the angle:










20g and 29g in spot. *Have 10g on top in middle for now, have room for either 3 10 gallons or 2 20g longs on top. 
*









Miracle Gro: *bout 45lb bag, ended up using a little over a half of a 2.5 gallon bucket to fill both tanks. -.- will have plenty of left overs for the next like 10 tanks. Sifted out the wood chips outside. 










*20g MG
*










*29g MG
*









*Tools used to scoop Miracle Gro
*









*What's left after filling both tanks *(same bucket as first picture)









*20G Capped with sand:









29g capped with sand:









29g filled light on
*

















*10g tank: *This is where the GBR's will be placed weekly to drop their eggs. I have done it previously and kept them in there after but they end up eating the eggs and the male harassed the female so from this point I will try to artificially hatch the eggs and move the parents back in the 56g community tank. I rearranged the tank from before too try to get them to spawn on slate instead of on the flourite. 








*
Here is a Previous picture of the male guarding his eggs. 









My dog making sure I don't break anything. :icon_lol:

















*Wellllllllllllllllllllll I believe that is all for this moment. I will have many more updates hopefully. 

Hope there will be people interested in following this project.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

If this is your first dirt tank welcome to *The Fraternity of Dirt* :biggrin:

Like the puppy bossing the job pics


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

good start! look forward to the progress.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I think I see it. :icon_lol:











Cool project. Is it difficult to work in the lower tanks?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that is too friggen funny.



Booger said:


> I think I see it. :icon_lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey! leave my mommy out of this!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> If this is your first dirt tank welcome to *The Fraternity of Dirt* :biggrin:
> 
> Like the puppy bossing the job pics


Woot I'm now in The Fraternity of Dirt. Do I get free plant trimmings now? :red_mouth 

Yeah, pretty sure in the second pic she was rolling her eyes at me saying "Really, more tanks dad?" then plotting a way she can tip it over. :icon_lol:

*@ Booger: *I don't think there will be any issues on the lower tanks. I have a crappy wooden chair that is about perfect height when I am sitting down to work in the tank. 

Thanks for the comments people!:bounce: I was beginning to think nobody liked me. :icon_sad:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

free trimmings? i can give you some.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> free trimmings? i can give you some.


See, now I feel awkward because I meant it as a joke. :icon_lol: I'd totally take you up on them though if I had money on my paypal to cover shipping for you.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

its cool. let me know in the future. 

what part of illinois?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> its cool. let me know in the future.
> 
> what part of illinois?


South cook county area. Are you from illinois?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

born in joliet, lived in wrigleyville & lincoln park before we moved to indy. My parents still live there. lemont & the fox chain o' lakes.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Bahugo said:


> Woot I'm now in The Fraternity of Dirt. Do I get free plant trimmings now? :red_mouth


Heck yeah! I'll chip in clippings soon as we get back from vacation. 
All the tanks will need the weed eater treatment by then LOL


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Heck yeah! I'll chip in clippings soon as we get back from vacation.
> All the tanks will need the weed eater treatment by then LOL


mike you need to weld up a stainless automatic trimming machine.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> born in joliet, lived in wrigleyville & lincoln park before we moved to indy. My parents still live there. lemont & the fox chain o' lakes.


I actually lived in Wilmington just next to Joliet for for a few years.



wkndracer said:


> Heck yeah! I'll chip in clippings soon as we get back from vacation.
> All the tanks will need the weed eater treatment by then LOL


Shhhhh you guys are making me wish I wasn't so broke at the moment so i could put money on paypal for shipping lol.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Bahugo said:


> Thanks for the comments people!:bounce: I was beginning to think nobody liked me. :icon_sad:


Awwwww......I just had to comment to say we like you! :biggrin: People with dirt tanks are cool!

I tell you what when Mike gets back from vacation, if you still want the plants, I'll pay the shipping. Just remind me in a pm. I'd send you some of my own, but I just took the extras to the LFS.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Awwwww......I just had to comment to say we like you! :biggrin: People with dirt tanks are cool!
> 
> I tell you what when Mike gets back from vacation, if you still want the plants, I'll pay the shipping. Just remind me in a pm. I'd send you some of my own, but I just took the extras to the LFS.


:icon_lol: You just made me smile, and made my day. AND because of that, I'll post an update. :icon_lol:

Put the rams in the 10g tonight:


















They were both doing their little show off, hopefully she will put eggs out soon. You can tell the male in the picture is hinting.."Hey... you... should i clear this rock off so we can get it on" then the girl pokes her head out a little bit more and ponders... "Why did I pick this guy. Been in here an hour and he's already trying to get his freak on"


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Keep posting pictures and sewingalot will never leave your thread LOL!
nice pics


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> Keep posting pictures and sewingalot will never leave your thread LOL!
> nice pics


 
yea... and if you stop posting pics she won't leave you alone until you do. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Keep posting pictures and sewingalot will never leave your thread LOL!
> nice pics





nonconductive said:


> yea... and if you stop posting pics she won't leave you alone until you do. :hihi:


She would love my other journal it's mostly pics because only a few people post in it. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, look at you two ganging up on the cheerleader of your all tanks. I'm hurt. I think I'll start pestering our new dirt tank fellow, Bahugo. I bet he would enjoy my company on here. :flick:

Seriously, those Rams are very sweet looking. (And more pictures never hurts my feelings. )


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

i'm starting to feel left out here.....I think I need to start me a dirt tank :hihi: 

Nice DIY on the rack too! I'm impressed by your carpentry skilllzzz roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sara, you know we love you...

and you too kara


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Karackle said:


> i'm starting to feel left out here.....I think I need to start me a dirt tank :hihi:


YesYesYes a new member hehe plz join *The Fraternity of Dirt* LOL as it grows and grows LOL



nonconductive said:


> sara, you know we love you...
> 
> and you too kara


X2! xoxo

packing and posting haha might get outta here tonight!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You all are too cute. 



> My Journal: Would love some comments!


Still wanting the comments, Bahugo? :hihi: Looks like they've already started the hazing proccess for the Fraternity. 

By the way is that a pit? Such a lovely dog. Tell me more about your supervisor there such as name, age, and of course, more pictures of dogs are welcome.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Still wanting the comments, Bahugo? :hihi: Looks like they've already started the hazing proccess for the Fraternity.
> 
> By the way is that a pit? Such a lovely dog. * Tell me more about your supervisor there such as name, age, and of course, more pictures of dogs are welcome.*


Bwahahaha she demanding already your done for dude!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> You all are too cute.
> 
> Still wanting the comments, Bahugo? :hihi: Looks like they've already started the hazing proccess for the Fraternity.
> 
> By the way is that a pit? Such a lovely dog. Tell me more about your supervisor there such as name, age, and of course, more pictures of dogs are welcome.


Psh I love the comments! True story I was driving with my girlfriend and I was like "My new journal is a little chatter box" she just did one of these... :icon_roll lol she browses the forums, and posted in the other journal... making fun of me because I said they were "mine". She loves working on the tanks too and does just as much as me. Although I built the rack all on my own. :tongue:

Yeah she is a pit/americanbulldog, she's a rescue dog we got her @ 12 weeks old. She was abused by her previous owner and brought her into petco (my cousin worked there at the time) and she had a bruised eye and was beat up pretty bad. The guy walked in with her in a box that he had in his trunk. My cousin offered her up @ a family party because she said she couldn't keep her and petco doesn't take dogs that's how it ended up at her house and I took her. Best decision of our (myself and my gf) life. I'm sure I can upload some pics in a bit i need to figure out if they are on my computer or her's and get them on photobucket. 

Here is a picture like the day I got her. (Kate hates this picture of her shhh it just magically appeared lol)











wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha she demanding already your done for dude!


It happens! It's nice having people checking in. I have a question for you Wkndracer; 










This is my pleco; It's an oyapock L039... Every once in a while he'll be like suctioned to the side and then like... slip? and lay on the ground... today he was upside down (on his back) is that normal? Kate always thinks he's dying heh. Another thing, how "fat" should he be, he seems super skinny. I don't know how plump they should be It's hard to find info on l039. Are pleco's relatively skinny though?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

look at his belly, if its sunken in he's not getting enough food.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Blanched zuchinni... You will make it super fat on that.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

treetom said:


> Blanched zuchinni... You will make it super fat on that.
> 
> _-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


He totally ignored the zucchini last night. *shrug*


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

it might take him a little while to realize its food.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> it might take him a little while to realize its food.


Probably the case. I added a chunk into my shrimp tank also and only 1-2 would approach it. Finally I got annoyed with the shrimp and cracked a micro piece of algae wafer off and stabbed it into the center of the zucchini. About 10~ min later it was a feeding frenzy. Not nearly as much as if I just threw an algae wafer in there but it was a start. 

On a side note:

*Expect eggs soon* they are digging pretty readily and flaunting at each other. I also have my light finally so i should be putting up pics today.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

It take my plec's a day or so to really get to eating on the Zuch. I think it needs to soften more than what I do.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

treetom said:


> It take my plec's a day or so to really get to eating on the Zuch. I think it needs to soften more than what I do.


Hmm, maybe I didn't leave it in long enough. 

Anyways power went out for 3 hours tonight so no pics tonight. Should have some up tomorrow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ha! Don't worry. I think all our significant others roll our eyes at us. That's why we all are on this forum, to find solace. That is until we start  on each other....

Some people just suck. How could anyone ever hit a dog, especially in the face? I am glad you rescued her. That is an adorable picture of her. 

Cute plec. By the way, wkndracer is on vacation for the next few days or I am sure he'd love to answer your question on him.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I really like the pleco! He is cute, he was more rambunctious yesterday/last night maybe he had a cold  So will have some updated pics today from all my tanks!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Or maybe he just wanted his picture taken? :hihi: I love plecos! It's been a long time since I've had one. I don't have the room for one right now. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Or maybe he just wanted his picture taken? :hihi: I love plecos! It's been a long time since I've had one. I don't have the room for one right now. Looking forward to pictures.


Haha, well I have a bunch of pics of him "Fake posing" I'll have to throw in my journal later.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Most Pleco's come from fast moving water and enjoy an out flow to hang out in. What is the filtration on the tank?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tease photo. Will have more tonight along with my other journal both tanks are getting rehauled.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Eggs! Exciting, and I'm jealous as I am looking at several pregnant otos and no one's releasing. Nice to get my interest piqued and to run away. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Eggs! Exciting, and I'm jealous as I am looking at several pregnant otos and no one's releasing. Nice to get my interest piqued and to run away. :hihi:


Hate to burst your bubble but you'll have to wait till tomorrow for rack/ram pics! I have a bunch of trimmings that went in the rack, but spent the better part of the day working on the 56g and the shrimp tank. (Well kate did the 56g and i did the shrimp tank).

p.s. That means there is a huge update in the other journal with a ton of pictures for you. haha.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Bring on the GBR babies!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Is it tomorrow yet?





treetom said:


> Bring on the GBR babies!


Well Mom and pop ate the eggs. :icon_cry: I will have update today though because there is a bunch of plants that got put in the dirt tanks.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Well figured since I went pic happy today on my 20g i should update pics on this! 

*Both tanks as is right now *just threw in some trimmings from the main tanks and hung light









*20g:









29g left side: *Mostly didiplis Diandra and a red tiger lotus bulb









*29g right side: *Football size extra java moss from 56g. 









*The beginning of my Emersed set up!** sewingalot* is responsible for the influence of this one.  No, originally I had planned on using a 2.5g tank, but cracked the glass on one side trying to take the top rim off. . . Don't ask why I was trying to but I thought it would have looked so much better with the rim off for emersed growth. . . 

*After going drill happy









Dirt added and water:









*Will have more updates of this tomorrow probably. I will most likely be using sunlight for now until I can figure out a light to use the one I was planning on using wasn't working.


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Soil or something else for sub?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

treetom said:


> Soil or something else for sub?


Same I used for the fish tanks. Miracle grow organic


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you putting any kind of high maintenance shrimp in these tanks? Like CRS, OEBT, BKK? BKK... Hahahahah... If you could breed these, you could line with gold...


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

treetom said:


> Are you putting any kind of high maintenance shrimp in these tanks? Like CRS, OEBT, BKK? BKK... Hahahahah... If you could breed these, you could line with gold...


In the actual fish tanks I plan on eventually putting shrimp in. I would probably go OEBT + Snowball shrimp. Not sure about the other one... I would love to have a cardinal shrimp tank. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

everything is looking good! It always amazes me how much I miss when i go away for a few days :hihi: 

Can't wait to see the tank continue to mature and the emersed setup grow in!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

working on getting the emersed set up planted today should have some pics.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Must not have been ready to be parents, yet.  I really like the bright white of the sand, normally not my favorite, but lately I find myself drawn to sand in general. Hurray for emersed setups! I can only say Zapins is a genius on this idea. I should have listened to him before. I see you chose to use Miracle grow. I am looking forward to seeing how it does for you.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a great project! Look forward to seeing it develop.

And hey, I was born and raised in South-side Chicago, lived in Wrigleyville and LP before moving to WA state!

I miss the pizza so bad! I had some lou malnati's shipped to me for my birthday in April! YUM!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

the thing i miss most about chicago is the food... and well the nightlife. it gets pretty boring living in a pretend city like indianapolis, doesnt even compare.



firefiend said:


> This is a great project! Look forward to seeing it develop.
> 
> And hey, I was born and raised in South-side Chicago, lived in Wrigleyville and LP before moving to WA state!
> 
> I miss the pizza so bad! I had some lou malnati's shipped to me for my birthday in April! YUM!


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, another Chicagoan checking in. I plan on setting up a 20 gallon long dirt tank hopefully this weekend!!!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Must not have been ready to be parents, yet.  I really like the bright white of the sand, normally not my favorite, but lately I find myself drawn to sand in general. Hurray for emersed setups! I can only say Zapins is a genius on this idea. I should have listened to him before. I see you chose to use Miracle grow. I am looking forward to seeing how it does for you.


Well scroll down and there is pics finally! Been busy past few days. 



firefiend said:


> This is a great project! Look forward to seeing it develop.
> 
> And hey, I was born and raised in South-side Chicago, lived in Wrigleyville and LP before moving to WA state!
> 
> I miss the pizza so bad! I had some lou malnati's shipped to me for my birthday in April! YUM!





nonconductive said:


> the thing i miss most about chicago is the food... and well the nightlife. it gets pretty boring living in a pretend city like indianapolis, doesnt even compare.





phorty said:


> Hey, another Chicagoan checking in. I plan on setting up a 20 gallon long dirt tank hopefully this weekend!!!


Yeah, Chicago area does have good food compared to places I have traveled. My mom is a traveling nurse, whenever she comes home she eats out for like a week at all the places she missed because nobody has the same food hah. 

Good luck Phorty! 

So updates and pics and what not. 

Rams: Should be popping out babies tonight, the female's birthing tube is protruding out pretty noticeably and she has a nice colored belly. 

Emersed set up pics:

Left two buckets are glosso:









These two containers got combined: 

















To make room for this: :hihi:









Very interested to see how the baby tears will do, still have another like tenisball size left that will most likely go into the 56g. 

So, anybody have any recommendations on what to do with the 20g and 29g? I would either like to use it too breed shrimp, or too breed a fish of some sort. 

For fish my ideas have been:
Species of Dwarf cory cats (I would love having a million Black-Diamond-Cory catfish swimming around haha. 
Species of Dwarf Rainbowfish: Blue Eye dwarf randbowfish There are a few other species with different color variations bot small bodies like so. 
Freshwater Goby: of the Stiphodon family... Or peacock gudgeon if I could ever find them again.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Got eggs again! Rams are out of the tank, will try my luck without parents in there this time. Should have some updates today or tomorrow pic wise.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

good luck with the eggs! (and the emersed plants)


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> good luck with the eggs! (and the emersed plants)


Thank you, ended up putting alot of trimmings in the tanks today so will have to get some new pics up. I also put the huge clump of moss on a rock with a lufa rapping to see how it turns out. It covered a football size rock pretty densely you couldn't even see the rock with all the moss on it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Lufa rapping? I'm intrigued on what this even is. Care to share? Good luck on the emersed setup. I just found ants in my tub (well it was only one ant and he was on the lid, and not really doing anything, but still). 

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Lufa rapping? I'm intrigued on what this even is. Care to share? Good luck on the emersed setup. I just found ants in my tub (well it was only one ant and he was on the lid, and not really doing anything, but still).
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures.


Take a shower lufa, or loofah however you spell it and break it apart they turn into sleeve sort things once they un-ravel. Then I put the rock with the java moss inside and tied it down/tight then it will grow out of the loofah. I'll take a pic of it today. 

I redid my lid on the emersed setup, originally I just had it just saran rapped over the top taped on the side. I didn't really like this much, and when I Was looking up emersed baby tears I saw people have the lid cut and then rap the saran rap around that so it stays sealed much better. I cut the lid and redid the saran rap I'll take a pic of that today too. 

On a more relevant note, my GBR eggs pretty sure got fungus and turned white... Really thinking of putting the pair in SnS for Local sell only and trying to breed something else. Everywhere I look people seem to have issues if they don't have a dedicated few tanks for just hatching/rearing the eggs. The only other consideration I have is to set up a mini tank for the eggs with meth. blue so they don't get fungus with RO water only... they are so touchy.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*This is my loofah'd up rock! *layered pretty densely with java moss. 









Here is the 29g currently. 









20g tank currently:









Will get more updates soon! forgot to snap a pic of emersed setup when sun was up.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah! I see, loofah as in those nylon thingamabobs. I thought you meant this:









No wonder I was confused. :hihi: Thanks for the pictures to clear it up in my head. 

I really like that little lily plant you have in the first tank. After melting two into oblivion with just the bulbs sitting around blinking at me, I must convey my jealousy. Breed CPDs and send their offspring to me!!! If you like them, keep trying they may just be too immature to get it right the first few times. I've noticed fish are peculiar like that.

Thanks for the pictures. I forgot to subscribe to your journal until now. I'm a bad follower.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Ah! I see, loofah as in those nylon thingamabobs. I thought you meant this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's what the tiger lotus's looked like in my 56g there is one that is lighter with red shading, an inbetween, and a complete red one.. I trimmed off all the plants and just replanted the bulbs and now they are growing again. I want to attempt to let them hit the surface (one of them atleast maybe not all 3 bulbs I have one in the 10g, one in the 20g, and one in the 29g) too let them flower then try harvesting the offspring bulb... I'll have to send you a baby bulb if it works out haha. 

I think the rams are on hold for now honestly, the gf turned it into a snail tank for the tylo parents (and they had a baby the first night w00t, that's 6 babies now in the time period of like 2~ months). Eventually I would love having some of these guys: Cardinal Shrimp in with the tylo snails. 

It was too frustrating, this is the 6th batch they have had and every time they either got eating, or fungus or the rams started harassing each other. They are happier in the 56g and at 78~ degrees they won't breed so they don't really harass each other as much. I was looking around the other day for fish to breed and everywhere has german blue rams listed as *very Hard*, and that is one of the only fish that would be listed as very hard... Even discus are listed as *Moderate*, there were a few fish listed as hard... but I would get stuck with the *very hard*. 

I've thought about CPD's. 

I can not find for the life of me at what age Tylo snails are sexually mature... The 5 older babies are in my shrimp tank, but if it only takes a few months I would probably combine them all in the same tank that way they would have the right temp/ph but they seem to be happy little campers in my shrimp tank. I know sometime soon they will get transferred to that tank, they are just sooo cute now.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be cool. I have one lily left out side. It's hit the surface and changed leaf shapes. It was pretty awesome. I keep hoping it'll flower, but it's not budging. 

Your girlfriend seems to have some got ideas along with excellent camera skills.  Congrats on the tylo snails. I keep reading it "tylenol" for some reason. Very cute snails. 

Haha, sounds familiar. I've purchased fish to breed and gotten no where. Others, I never meant to breed and babies just popped up. Go figure. CPDs are great little fish, too. I miss them. Look like little trout.

Can't help you with the sexually mature thing on snails. If they are anything like other snails, it seems like they are born to breed. Can't wait to see more pictures of the baby tylos!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, sounds familiar. I've purchased fish to breed and gotten no where. Others, I never meant to breed and babies just popped up. Go figure. CPDs are great little fish, too. I miss them. Look like little trout.
> 
> Can't help you with the sexually mature thing on snails. If they are anything like other snails, it seems like they are born to breed. Can't wait to see more pictures of the baby tylos!


Yeah, I never had an intention getting a breeding pair of rams it just happened. 

Tylo only lay a single baby each time, so it's rather slow going compared to other snails. I think it is a myth they only lay one a month though. I had a baby each night 2 days in a row in separate tanks (so it couldn't have been i just missed it or something).


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Probably an old wives tale to keep you from trying to breed them and just buy more from the get go. See, then you are ahead of the game. Just don't care about breeding them, and they will do their thang.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> *This is my loofah'd up rock! *layered pretty densely with java moss.
> 
> 
> Here is the 29g currently.
> ...


Hmmm, I never thought of putting the HOB filter on the side of the tank. Do you find that evens out the water circulation? I have a 20 high and a 20 long, both using a AquaClear 70 in each which has a lot of flow for a 20 gallon.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

phorty said:


> Hmmm, I never thought of putting the HOB filter on the side of the tank. Do you find that evens out the water circulation? I have a 20 high and a 20 long, both using a AquaClear 70 in each which has a lot of flow for a 20 gallon.


It works fine on the side, and pushes the water towards the opposite side. *shrug* I think it helps with circulation, I truthfully put it on the side because it fit best there. I didn't really want it sitting right under the shop light.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i think they work better when theyre on the side.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> i think they work better when theyre on the side.


That's what i thought too, just seemed like it would get better circulation that way, instead of just being directed towards the front.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I should have some pics today of emersed growth. Glosso is growing (upwards though, grr), hygro kompact has 2 new leafs, didiplis diandra is growing, nothing yet from dwarf baby tears, nothing from Eichornia Diversifolia, Crypto parva is rotting... but the roots seem healthy so hoping it's just crypt rot.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice loofa. i thought the same as sara at first though. im gonna do that loofa thing with some dwarf riccia, for my 5.5g iwagumi


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> nice loofa. i thought the same as sara at first though. im gonna do that loofa thing with some dwarf riccia, for my 5.5g iwagumi


This is like the first time you have posted in here! I feel so happy, haha. 

Should have pics in both threads tonight BOB!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Tylo snail in his new tank*: I think I am going to name him Eeyore... he reminds me of Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh. 









*Emersed set up: *Ignore the ghetto patch job. I had to baby sit my neice and nephew and mysteriously there was a hole in the Saran wrap which the kids denied... but it was the perfect size of a matchbox car! lol. 









*Two new leafs on the kompact! *
*









Glosso growing emersed:* now if I could get it to grow sideways emersed lol.
*









5 days emersed baby tears:* It's growing, do you see it??? (5 days ago is on left side)


----------



## Fuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha Eeyore, I like that.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I second the Eeyore name.  The growth on the HC is fantastic. Loving the matchbox car whole. The kids just wanted to help you vent the plants as they knew you needed some air. :hihi:

How is the emersed setup doing for you?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its growing! good job!! that HC looks nice! i want it, lol


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

what other plants are you growing?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice emersed plants!

i was once called Eeyore because of my monotone voice.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

now i have to read your posts in a monotone-in-head-voice. instead of your normal in-head-voice


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuzz said:


> Haha Eeyore, I like that.





sewingalot said:


> I second the Eeyore name.  The growth on the HC is fantastic. Loving the matchbox car whole. The kids just wanted to help you vent the plants as they knew you needed some air. :hihi:
> 
> How is the emersed setup doing for you?





orchidman said:


> its growing! good job!! that HC looks nice! i want it, lol
> what other plants are you growing?


*Eeyore* it is then! Should the plants be vented? I open the box daily and swoosh new air in with the lid, mist, then recover. 

The HC is taking off, so is the glosso some are going up, some sideways. It seems like the initial ones that were growing up have bent over and started going side ways so I'm just going too see what happens. The HC is continuously growing quick (surprisingly) I thought when I went to check on them today (it hit like 100~ yesterday, ouch) they would all be crusty, nasty, brown, mushy, ugly, and dead looking but they were all doing great. I am really suprised how much the glosso and HC are growing. 

Didiplis diandra = pretty sure dead. The new green sections have turned nasty.. I loath this plant, it won't grow anywhere for me.

Crypto parva = rotting still, doubt it is going to turn around... I'm not a fan of this plant in all honestly, I have a bush left in my 20g still, but it would probably be the first plant I would send off if I had the choice. 

Eichornia Diversifolia = still just kind of sitting there, not dying, but not growing.

Hygro Kompact is hanging in there, no more new leafs but it doesn't seem like it is dying. 

I really haven't inspected the plants though, so I may have growth that i didn't notice. I usually just check the HC and the glosso, then see the melting crypt and didiplis diandra and close it up. :icon_lol:




nonconductive said:


> nice emersed plants!
> 
> i was once called Eeyore because of my monotone voice.


Thanks! 
:icon_lol: I always am told that I have a super deep voice. *shrug* People just don't like monotone people i guess. 



orchidman said:


> now i have to read your posts in a monotone-in-head-voice. instead of your normal in-head-voice


Wounder what my in-head-voice is.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't mist at all. Too much moisture never did well for me. In fact, I've only lifted the lid three times since setup.  I'd just leave the hole and you'll be fine for venting. 

Careful about stating you'll send off your parva. Non-c will probably take you up on that. He's constantly killing it (except the invincible stuff I sent him).

Hahahaha, monotone voice. I've been told I sound like a hick.  I read your posts with Rose's man voice from the Golden Girls if that helps.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ill edit your voice as well rich! haha

you've all heard my voice in my video..


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> The HC is taking off, so is the glosso some are going up, some sideways. It seems like the initial ones that were growing up have bent over and started going side ways so I'm just going too see what happens. The HC is continuously growing quick (surprisingly) I thought when I went to check on them today (it hit like 100~ yesterday, ouch) they would all be crusty, nasty, brown, mushy, ugly, and dead looking but they were all doing great. I am really suprised how much the glosso and HC are growing.
> 
> Didiplis diandra = pretty sure dead. The new green sections have turned nasty.. I loath this plant, it won't grow anywhere for me.
> 
> ...


So, it's been 100+ here for the past few days.

Glosso and baby tears are still growing pretty quick.

Everything else doesn't seem to be doing to well... 

What should I put in the empty container if i end up tossing the plants, most are dead. Anybody have any experience with java moss emersed? How about switching it from emersed to submersed?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> I don't mist at all. Too much moisture never did well for me. In fact, I've only lifted the lid three times since setup.  I'd just leave the hole and you'll be fine for venting.
> 
> Careful about stating you'll send off your parva. Non-c will probably take you up on that. He's constantly killing it (except the invincible stuff I sent him).
> 
> Hahahaha, monotone voice. I've been told I sound like a hick.  I read your posts with Rose's man voice from the Golden Girls if that helps.


 
its all starting to come back slowly. i see little leaves starting to pop out. i almost think you sent me plastic parva. haha

i forgot, which one was Rose?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd personally not leave the emersed setup out in the heat unless you are looking for cooked plants. Mine's in a back room and does great. Are you putting it outdoors for lack of space or light? It's just too hot and that thing is basically cooking your plants. 

Moss is very easy to grow emersed. Just lay it on top of the soil and stand back. Not sure if it'll fair well in these temperatures, though.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> I'd personally not leave the emersed setup out in the heat unless you are looking for cooked plants. Mine's in a back room and does great. Are you putting it outdoors for lack of space or light? It's just too hot and that thing is basically cooking your plants.
> 
> Moss is very easy to grow emersed. Just lay it on top of the soil and stand back. Not sure if it'll fair well in these temperatures, though.


My porch is screened in, and pretty shaded it's not as hot on the poarch, but still hot. I'll probably check on them in a bit when I cook sausage, if they are baking i'll probably bring them in. In all seriousness, I feel like the glosso and baby tears have taken off since it's gotten so hot in the heat wave this week. Every time I mist them, especially the glosso, you can see new growth. pretty sure the glosso outside in the heat is growing faster then the glosso in my tank, lol. The other plants were kinda just an experiment, so i'm not to hurt if they perish, the glosso and baby tears are the ones that I enjoy watching grow lol. 

Oh, and it's for lack of light fixture, and somewhat lack of space but mostly light.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Quick update! 

baby tears in first pic
glosso second pic (both containers were roughly planted the same before). 

Sorry didn't feel like dealing with photobucket tonight. Clicky clicky to enlarge.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice progression! These plants do seem to like the sauna. :hihi: I say stick with them and forget the other species until it cools down. Also, some stems will completely melt down when converting, so you never know, they may come back. 

Oh, and now I am hungry, lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice progression! These plants do seem to like the sauna. :hihi: I say stick with them and forget the other species until it cools down. Also, some stems will completely melt down when converting, so you never know, they may come back.
> 
> Oh, and now I am hungry, lol.


Hah, cooking sausage in 115 degrees over a grill is torture. 

So, The 4th container in my emersed set up. 

Option one: Split up the baby tears and plant that in the container
Option two: Java moss it up


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ha, I wouldn't even try to grill in this weather. I went outside today for a few moments and nearly passed out within moments.....actually got heat exhaustion. LOL Every summer, I do this at least half a dozen times. Think I'd learn by now.

What are your goals? Do you want to sell the excess? HC sells for $$$ more than java moss. However, if you are growing for the fun of it or for yourself (like I'm doing), then I say try the moss.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Ha, I wouldn't even try to grill in this weather. I went outside today for a few moments and nearly passed out within moments.....actually got heat exhaustion. LOL Every summer, I do this at least half a dozen times. Think I'd learn by now.
> 
> What are your goals? Do you want to sell the excess? HC sells for $$$ more than java moss. However, if you are growing for the fun of it or for yourself (like I'm doing), then I say try the moss.


It is for fun and experimenting, but I think for now probably sell the excess for how broke I am.. I can use a piece of driftwood in one of the empty tanks for the java moss I think. 

The heat is especially brutal cause the ac in my car doesn't work. :angryfire


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You want some driftwood? If you don't mind cleaning it off, I can send you a piece or two if you want to pay shipping. It'll have to be a week or two, though as it's kind of been moved to a corner of a room that is blocked by boxes of stuff in order to paint another room. :hihi:

You should sell the excess. I've seen people make a pretty penny on those two plants and UG alone.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

you should give us the PP discount roud:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> You want some driftwood? If you don't mind cleaning it off, I can send you a piece or two if you want to pay shipping. It'll have to be a week or two, though as it's kind of been moved to a corner of a room that is blocked by boxes of stuff in order to paint another room. :hihi:
> 
> You should sell the excess. I've seen people make a pretty penny on those two plants and UG alone.


I wish I had money to cover cost of shipping for driftwood. 



orchidman said:


> you should give us the PP discount roud:


PP always gets a discount  What is it your looking at bob?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i dont even know! lol! UG or HC


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i dont even know! lol! UG or HC



I don't have UG lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

phorty said:


> Hmmm, I never thought of putting the HOB filter on the side of the tank. Do you find that evens out the water circulation? I have a 20 high and a 20 long, both using a AquaClear 70 in each which has a lot of flow for a 20 gallon.





Bahugo said:


> It works fine on the side, and pushes the water towards the opposite side. *shrug* I think it helps with circulation, I truthfully put it on the side because it fit best there. I didn't really want it sitting right under the shop light.





nonconductive said:


> i think they work better when theyre on the side.





Bahugo said:


> That's what i thought too, just seemed like it would get better circulation that way, instead of just being directed towards the front.


If the 55's in the stainless rack need more filter than the sponged power heads provide a HOB will be a HOS :smile: flow is much more even throughout that way (it's why all my spray bars are end mounted except in two tanks).



sewingalot said:


> You want some driftwood? If you don't mind cleaning it off, I can send you a piece or two if you want to pay shipping. It'll have to be a week or two, though as it's kind of been moved to a corner of a room that is blocked by boxes of stuff in order to paint another room. :hihi:


giving away my wood now?

Finally had time to get back in and catch up on the thread but no further info on the plec (status?) fyi; I have seen several of mine 'play dead' laying upside down. Reached in with a net once and woke up the fish I thought was dead LOL.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol. then you should get some


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> If the 55's in the stainless rack need more filter than the sponged power heads provide a HOB will be a HOS :smile: flow is much more even throughout that way (it's why all my spray bars are end mounted except in two tanks).
> 
> 
> giving away my wood now?
> ...



Pretty sure I gave updates in my other journal (he's technically in my 56g you just always posted in this thread so I asked in here), however you may have to wait a few days too see the pics because my photobucket is "exceeded bandwidth" but he's swimming healthy and eating alot more and not laying around nearly as much. I had two angelfish acting weird for a day or two too maybe they had a cold or something, not serious about them having a cold but it was only the 2 angelfish and the pleco that were acting weird for a few days and now they are fine. 

The pleco was really bad at one point though, he was doing all this when we redid the 56g tank and you literally had to move him around because he would just play dead and wouldn't even react to being moved... I had almost given up hope on him but he is totally lively now, its shocking to think how much he seamed dead compared to how he acts now.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanx for the reply.
Glad to read things are better with the critters.
LOL but I struggle to get pics uploaded and posted in my own threads in a timely manner,
would love to stop in and follow yours more often but neglecting the family too much is hazardous to my health.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> giving away my wood now?


Plan is to divide and conquer the PP team one at a time. By the way, the wood bucket you saw is still yours, I actually found a few more pieces cleaning up recently. Like why did I collect so much? :icon_mrgr

Rich, how is the emersed setup doing and the tank? Any updates?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats just what you want us to thinK!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Plan is to divide and conquer the PP team one at a time. By the way, the wood bucket you saw is still yours, I actually found a few more pieces cleaning up recently. Like why did I collect so much? :icon_mrgr
> 
> Rich, how is the emersed setup doing and the tank? Any updates?


I will have to get pics! Here is a teaser, last week I took the HC out too spread it around some and get the rest of the stupid rock wool pieces out, this is how much I had (not including the like 3 golf ball sections I took out for the 10 gallon which I didn't even use that much of, and the 2 golf balls that got split down the drain) I broke the one container up and split it into two containers because most the stems were dead, I just left the cryto parva in there: 

















You would be jealous of my tiger lotus's Sara. And I got three scarlet badis that are in the 10g tank with the tylo snails.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool on the HC! Can't wait to see progression. And also looking forward to the badis and lotus pictures. By the way, skygirl has badis with shrimp in her 15 gallon. Maybe ask her experience on them?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

pics of badis and lotus needed.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> pics of badis and lotus needed.


Incoming pics just for you!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> pics of badis and lotus needed.


*Lotus: *This is the 29g tank for size comparison ignore the nets and stuff, forgot to take a picture so I took one especially for NonC! 










*Scarlet Badis: *
*#1* Size comparison, that is a algae wafer he's looking at.








*#2 *You can see all three (even though the third one looks dead, it's really not pretty sure it's eating bugs.) I believe the one in the back is a female the colors are alot duller then the two in the front. 









*Tylo snails! *You can't expect me to update this journal without these guys in it! 
*
























The love birds: *I am up too 8 babies now! 
*








*


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks man! i feel loved.

those are some nice looking fish. I had some a while back, but gassed them by accident along with some turquoise badis.

the lotus is also nice and red, its going to fill that whole tank!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> thanks man! i feel loved.
> 
> those are some nice looking fish. I had some a while back, but gassed them by accident along with some turquoise badis.
> 
> the lotus is also nice and red, its going to fill that whole tank!


Can you believe when I originally set up the 20g tank I had three bulbs in there? What was I thinking?!? The one in the 29g I honestly want to try letting it touch the surface I hear they have really pretty flowers and then you can harvest them for new bulbs or something like that. I figured it was worth a shot, I have three bulbs so one isn't gonna affect anything.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Heres some quick updates on my HC and Glosso growth
I hope the pictures don't turn out too small

HC: Day one left day 7 right









Glosso: Day 0, day 14, day 28


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> *Lotus: *This is the 29g tank for size comparison ignore the nets and stuff, forgot to take a picture so I took one especially for NonC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the way that lily is! if only it would just stay that size!

those dario dario are so cute! i saw them at rachels, and they were so much smaller than i excpected! but even cuter because of it. i just dont have enough tanks1 actually id do have the tanks, but not enough space for them!

i love those tylo snails too! do they breed like crazy the way other snails do?


Bahugo said:


> Heres some quick updates on my HC and Glosso growth
> I hope the pictures don't turn out too small
> 
> HC: Day one left day 7 right
> ...


how those look great! looks at all that growth. especially on the glosso


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

orchidman said:


> i love the way that lily is! if only it would just stay that size!
> 
> those dario dario are so cute! i saw them at rachels, and they were so much smaller than i excpected! but even cuter because of it. i just dont have enough tanks1 actually id do have the tanks, but not enough space for them!
> 
> ...


The tylo snails have one baby at a time and only like twice a month, and they take forever to reach sexually maturity. 

Yeah the emersed set up is growing really good!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, good thing. otherwise you'd be overun


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice progression on the emersed setup! It looks fantastic. It is amazing how fast things are growing for you! Those tylos are so cute, they look like little old men. :hihi:

Pretty badis! I like the one in the background looking for bugs, so adorable.

Wow on that lotus! It grew super fast.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Nice progression on the emersed setup! It looks fantastic. It is amazing how fast things are growing for you! Those tylos are so cute, they look like little old men. :hihi:
> 
> Pretty badis! I like the one in the background looking for bugs, so adorable.
> 
> Wow on that lotus! It grew super fast.



I wounder if the Emersed setup is growing so quick since it's outside in natural light? I've heard people report quicker growth that way. I also open it daily to mist.... Today however I added a little bit of water to the bottom because it seemed like I have lost about 2/3 from evaporation. I wounder if my water evaporates quicker because it's outside? 

You should see the big tylo's trying to move it seems so laboring lol they really do move around like old men

Yeah the lotus has taken off, I don't get why that one grows faster then the other 2 bulbs it always has. I'm excited too see what will happen when they reach the surface if they will flower and stuff ya know... Pretty good growth for a t12 shoplight with louse reflectors lol...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

being outside probably helps


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Bahugo said:


> I wounder if the Emersed setup is growing so quick since it's outside in natural light? I've heard people report quicker growth that way. I also open it daily to mist.... Today however I added a little bit of water to the bottom because it seemed like I have lost about 2/3 from evaporation. I wounder if my water evaporates quicker because it's outside?
> 
> You should see the big tylo's trying to move it seems so laboring lol they really do move around like old men
> 
> Yeah the lotus has taken off, I don't get why that one grows faster then the other 2 bulbs it always has. I'm excited too see what will happen when they reach the surface if they will flower and stuff ya know... Pretty good growth for a t12 shoplight with louse reflectors lol...


You should try and get a video of the snails moving. I'm sure the sunlight is definitely a big factor in growth. Nothing beats it. It'd make sense for the evaporation, too. I hadn't even needed to add water to my setup, but I chose to change out the water when I moved things around.

Maybe they grow like that under less light? Whatever you are doing, that is a nice lotus. I killed one of mine, gave one away and the other is sitting outside. I still see a bulb sitting on the substrate hoping it'll grow back.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

great looking lily and badis! Love the colors!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Karackle! I have atleast one lilly pad touching the top now! I should get some updated pics of my emersed setup too, it's getting pretty full!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow that's some amazingly fast growth! nicely done! :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Karackle said:


> wow that's some amazingly fast growth! nicely done! :biggrin:


Thank you! If you are ever woundering why there isn't many pictures in this journal Karackle there are literally hundreds in my other journal... this is kinda the forgotten journal.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That HC is slamming out the growth. What soil did you use?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Miracle grow organic! Yeah it's growing alot quicker then I expected


----------



## treetom (Feb 11, 2011)

Any luck with the rams? 

Sent from my EVO 3D.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome growth


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok. Amazing. I really want to try an immersed setup now.

I love what the Miracle Gro does for aquatic plants and can't wait to try it out.

All your tanks and your rack look great man keep it up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that growth is crazy! i want some!! LOL


----------

